# SMS Without Number



## kushals (Apr 22, 2008)

i want to send sms to my client without displaying my cellphone no. instead my company name..like airtel,justdial  people send us..Will it be possible and how???


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2008)

U can also call w/o displaying ur no on the receiver cell....but 4 dat u have
2 activate this feature from your SIM operater..


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 22, 2008)

You will have to contact your service provider


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 23, 2008)

This is known as the Private No. Feature and can be activated by contacting ur operator .... First u have to deposit some security , and then Rs. 500/- as monthly charges for hiding ur no.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice info, i got my problem too solved.. 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## alok4best (Apr 23, 2008)

ax3 said:


> yes ..... ur mobile >> options >> dont display number\id .......


If u enable that setting, u wont be able to Send any SMS or make an Outgoing call..This setting is not supported by default in India...u have to specifically ask ur operator for it, who will of course charge u.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 24, 2008)

This is'nt available with prepaid I think


----------



## VexByte (Apr 25, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Nice info, i got my problem too solved..
> 
> Cheers n e-peace...


*Please explain more !*


----------

